# what amp do need ?



## oliboy12 (Jul 5, 2012)

hey guys i know nothing about amps or audio equipment so i was hoping for some help. 

i have four speakers in my car, two stock peakers and two ken wood speakers with 180w peak power and rated power of 35w.

i have a clarion radio , 2v/2ch output, 45w x 4.

and i also have a sub . now I'm not 100 percent sure what this sub is !! it was given to me , i know it is a rampage sub , and i believe it is a 720w sub , I'm assuming that is its max output , link below of a picture of the same one i have, this is the only info i could find of this sub !! it must be crap .... 

so yeah if anybody can help me on what amp i need to get id be very grateful , just don't want to buy it to find it doesn't work ! thanks 


Google Image Result for http://firesport.com.au/images/212537_2012041050.jpg


----------

